# Best supplement for testosterone and libido (for a male)?



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Any recommendations for supplements for testosterone and libido in males? Thinking of ordering one for the hubby, who I think good to do with a boost. 

Thanks!


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Vegan men have 13% higher testosterone than non vegans, according to study: https://medium.com/@ARespectfulLife/vegan-men-have-13-higher-testosterone-levels-d9b940b8db0

Registered dietician weighs in on how veganism really affects your sex life: https://www.thisisinsider.com/how-does-being-vegan-affect-sex-drive-2018-7


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Red meat has been shown to increase both too, he may need to eat more red meat :

https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...t-testosterone-red-meat-zinc-best-supplements

Sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks. He's not vegan but he does eat pretty well. I know about lifestyle remedies (exercise etc - which he does need to do as well) but now I'm interested in hearing about supplements...


----------



## Gloria Germanica (Dec 27, 2018)

Zeri said:


> Any recommendations for supplements for testosterone and libido in males? Thinking of ordering one for the hubby, who I think good to do with a boost.
> 
> Thanks!


Zinc, red meat, horny goat weed, aspartic acid, L-carnitine, vitamin B6 & D, tribulus terrestris, magnesium, ginger, fenugreek, weightlifting, anabolic steroids, maca, boron...

I don't take any of these, but if I did, I'm sure I'd feel like a silverback gorilla during mating season.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Gloria Germanica said:


> Zinc, red meat, horny goat weed, aspartic acid, L-carnitine, vitamin B6 & D, tribulus terrestris, magnesium, ginger, fenugreek, weightlifting, anabolic steroids, maca, boron...
> 
> I don't take any of these, but if I did, I'm sure I'd feel like a silverback gorilla during mating season.


:laughing: Thanks!


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

^ Be careful with the vitamin B supplements. Source them correctly and take them in moderation, or better yet - get them from your food instead of as a supplement. They can be a great energy booster for some people, but studies have shown that long-term or high-dose usage of B vitamins increases the risk of lung cancer in men (regardless of a history of smoking or not). 

https://www.drweil.com/vitamins-supplements-herbs/vitamins/can-b-vitamins-cause-cancer/

I haven't researched which _supplements _effect testosterone and sex drive, but I have heard that including egg in the diet regularly can be a booster, as well as avoiding high doses of fiber, soy, and *especially *flaxseed.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

ricericebaby said:


> ^ Be careful with the vitamin B supplements. Source them correctly and take them in moderation, or better yet - get them from your food instead of as a supplement. They can be a great energy booster for some people, but studies have shown that long-term or high-dose usage of B vitamins increases the risk of lung cancer in men (regardless of a history of smoking or not).
> 
> https://www.drweil.com/vitamins-supplements-herbs/vitamins/can-b-vitamins-cause-cancer/
> 
> I haven't researched which _supplements _effect testosterone and sex drive, but I have heard that including egg in the diet regularly can be a booster, as well as avoiding high doses of fiber, soy, and *especially *flaxseed.


Thanks for that. 

I guess I'm more interested in supplements - not necessarily vitamin B, but horny goat weed. But I heard HGW can make men angry and irritable? Anybody have any experience with HGW and it's side effects?


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

Zeri said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I guess I'm more interested in supplements - not necessarily vitamin B, but horny goat weed. But I heard HGW can make men angry and irritable? Anybody have any experience with HGW and it's side effects?


If it raises testosterone, I would think irritability would probably go along with the territory - but I could be wrong.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

...and aggression, yeah. He tried a hgw supplement before and I swear it made him more aggressive overall - in terms of how he spoke, his irritability etc. Willing to try it again but wanted to hear more feedback about it, in general. Thanks.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I think this stuff can increase T: 

Anabolic sleep

post-workout/recovery

whey protein

Basically, anything anabolic or that helps prevent catabolism, esp. in combination with weight training.... and adaptogens which help with stress (such as Ashwaganda in Anabolic Sleep, but there are others, for example ginseng). Stress is generally bad for sex hormones, and not just for men. But yeah. Cortisol and test. tend to have an inverse relationship.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

The best way is to start with your lifestyle. Weight lifting, particularly heavy weight lifting, increases test. Changing your body posture to being more dominant can instantly increase your test. Intermittent fasting increases test and growth hormone. Getting more sleep helps. Reducing stress helps (try vitamin C...it nullifies some of your cortisol in higher doses). Having a lower body fat percentage helps. Having more money, or winning in general, even if it's just watching your favorite sports team win. Stop masturbating. Having sex increases test because busting a nut INSIDE a woman gives you that "winning" feeling, where as busting onto a paper towel gives you more of a losing feeling. Supposedly, creatine can also help. There are unconfirmed accounts of putting ice on your testicles making a difference. I've felt a slight boost from doing that, but I would take that with a grain of salt.

If you MUST resort to a supplement (and TRUST ME, I know from personal experience that a combination of the things above works MUCH better than any supplement, and is much more cost effective), get something with DAA (d-aspartic acid) in it. But only use it for a couple weeks at a time, because otherwise, it may end up actually starting to decrease your test. All the other test-boost ingredients in those supplements are questionable at best.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

L-Citrulline - it doesn't increase testosterone, but it increases circulation and sensitivity which can help (like spontaneous erections etc)
Also anything else that increases NO2. I take 1200mg citrulline for general circulation reasons. Also if there is a choline deficit any choline suppliment can help. phosphatidyl choline, Alpha-GPC, Citi-Choline. they all increase sensitivity and energy levels (in deficit situations.)


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Zeri said:


> Any recommendations for supplements for testosterone and libido in males? Thinking of ordering one for the hubby, who I think good to do with a boost.
> 
> Thanks!


i don't know how it affects testosterone, but i'd look into trying some maca powder. it's really good at raising libido! if you try it make sure you get the gelatinized kind.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Forest Nymph said:


> Vegan men have 13% higher testosterone than non vegans, according to study: https://medium.com/@ARespectfulLife/vegan-men-have-13-higher-testosterone-levels-d9b940b8db0


That's a correlation.. In no way does that imply direct singular causality.

In fact, I'd personally guess the relationship is incredibly obvious: people who are vegans are less likely to overindulge in alcohol or be overweight, which naturally will increase their testosterone levels, and most likely exercise more too. Plus when you're using a sample of vegans you're eradicating the vast majority of people who eat fast food.

Being vegan is more optimal than being average that's true, but knowing about nutrition at a deeper level than words like "vegan" or "cave man" will get you a lot further, and there are plenty of nonvegan, even non-vegie protein heavy, diets which will take you further, it's just that this is also not average.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

For folic acid b-vitamins, take the Folate form to skip the liver processing and potential long-term damage.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Zinc, d3, as well as a diet with enough saturated fat and cholesterol. Be careful with zinc though, once your levels are sufficient you don't want to take more, over abundance of zinc is also not good.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

My natural supplement(48 yo and no problem): Regular exercise including weight training.
And the occasional watching of:









300


----------



## DanielJn (Aug 21, 2019)

If you insist on taking a pre game boost, check out GAT fornatab or A1 sports perform. Those are designed to give you a boost when you plan on getting some.
If you are looking for a daily use boosting product, look into testagen, testerol, ape, and beta test.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

good genetics :smug:


----------



## mamaliga (Oct 10, 2020)

Are we talking about natural or synthetic stuff here? Because the options are endless for each side. On the natural side, you have red meat, any kind of cereals and of course, good sleep. For the synthetic part, an aphrodisiac should do the trick, but make sure that you'll be using it with moderation. Anything that boosts up your testosterone can be pretty devastating in huge quantities. Many people are neglecting their health when they're starting to take supplements and it should be the other way around. That's why they're called supplements, in order to be taken with a proper meal


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

try some maca root powder in smoothies.


* It may increase libido in men and women*

Reduced sexual desire is a common problem among adults.
Consequently, interest in herbs and plants that naturally boost libido is high.
Maca has been heavily marketed as being effective at improving sexual desire, and this claim is backed by research (8Trusted Source).
A review from 2010 that included four randomized clinical studies with a total of 131 participants found evidence that maca improved sexual desire after at least 6 weeks of ingestion (9Trusted Source). It is important to note, however, that since this study was small, more research is needed to draw conclusions.


> *SUMMARY*
> Maca increases sex drive in both men and women.


----------



## SollerOnedive (10 mo ago)

Well, in general, if you notice serious deviations from the norm in the health of your man, then you should refer him to a doctor and not self-medicate. But if you only want to maintain his testosterone level and libido, just a good diet is suitable for this. I know that seafood, avocados have a positive effect on libido. You need to eat less fried, more vegetables and everything will be great. If you still want to increase his testosterone level, then he should take tests and start taking testosterone so that the indicators come back to normal, but you should not do this without a doctor. I once ordered ibutamoren on Buy MK677 for Sale (Ibutamoren) | 99.9% Purity | Rats Army to adjust my hormones and I have always consulted with a doctor.


----------

